# Massachusetts Ambulance Companies



## Nick647 (Nov 17, 2009)

Basically what I am doing is listing ambulance companies that I am looking at for whenever I get my EMT or Paramedic.  If anyone has any experience with these, please do tell.  I would like to know.

Boston EMS (which I know includes extensive training but being there would be a dream come true)
Fallon Ambulance-Boston metro area
Armstrong Ambulance-Arlington, Cambridge, Somerville
Pro EMS-Cambridge, Somerville
Action Ambulance (North Shore area, do they serve Boston?)
Eascare-Dorchester area
Angels Ambulance-Quincy area
McCall Ambulance-Dorchester area as far as I know, one of my friends who is an EMT-B works for them.

If theres anything else, that would be great.  If you have any kind of experience, please let me know.


----------



## feldy (Nov 17, 2009)

Im not sure if these are too far away from where you are but:
Trinity EMS-Lowell area (911 and ITF)
Patriot Ambulance-Lawrence/Lowell
Lyons Ambulance-Northshore

Keep in mind that some of the boston area companies may require you to live close by but im not sure about that so dont hold me to it.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to EMTLife. Are you already taking your EMT class, if not, this is a bit premature. Finish your class and certification before comparing companies for hire-- the situation may be different then. With that said, there has been some discussion of many of those companies here before, just search their names. I recall KEVD had an interesting synopsis. 

For a complete listing of ambulance companies in the Boston area, use the OEMS website. http://db.state.ma.us/dph/amb/amb_search.asp
FYI, Region 4 is Metro-Boston

Alternativly, you can check out the region's website, at 
http://www.mbemsc.org/
It looks old, but is updated fairly often. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 17, 2009)

Meh, thought I'd ask anyway. 

I am familiar with Lyons.  When I was younger I'd see them all over my town as well.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2009)

I believe that Angels Ambulance is no longer around.


----------



## feldy (Nov 17, 2009)

Nick647 said:


> Meh, thought I'd ask anyway.
> 
> I am familiar with Lyons.  When I was younger I'd see them all over my town as well.



where are you taking the emt-b course?


----------



## medicdan (Nov 17, 2009)

Nick647 said:


> Meh, thought I'd ask anyway.
> 
> I am familiar with Lyons.  When I was younger I'd see them all over my town as well.



Again, I have heard, and know something (or a lot) about the companies you have mentioned, but consider doing some research yourself. Where do you live? Where are you taking your class?

Contact me by PM if you are wondering about any company specifically.


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 17, 2009)

feldy said:


> where are you taking the emt-b course?



I am thinking about Center for Medics in Cambridge.  Theres some community colleges I am looking at as well.


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 17, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> Again, I have heard, and know something (or a lot) about the companies you have mentioned, but consider doing some research yourself. Where do you live? Where are you taking your class?
> 
> Contact me by PM if you are wondering about any company specifically.



Technically, I have done as much research as I probably could.  I live on the North Shore.


----------



## feldy (Nov 17, 2009)

there are a few courses up in the northshore that you could take...i took mine at nscc. If you have any questions about it you can pm me. Ive heard good things about when seconds count also.


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thats one of the place I might be considering.  I am also looking at an EMT and Paramedicine program at Southern Maine Community College in Portland.  As well as Center for medics, etc.


----------



## boingo (Nov 18, 2009)

CMTI inc in Whitman is starting an EMT program in January, don't know if that is too far for you.


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I dont have a clue where that is. haha.


----------



## medic258 (Nov 18, 2009)

Patriot Ambulance runs an EMT program as well. The class runs 2x year.


----------



## feldy (Nov 18, 2009)

medic258 said:


> Patriot Ambulance runs an EMT program as well. The class runs 2x year.



have you or anyone you know worked for patriot ambulance before?


----------



## dmc2007 (Nov 18, 2009)

Armstrong covers Medford, not Somerville or Cambridge.

Cambridge is covered by Professional EMS, who runs the Center for Medics.

Somerville is covered Cataldo, who also cover Chelsea, Everett, Lynn, Malden, Marblehead, Melrose, Peabody, Revere, Salem, and Saugus.

Other companies that come to mind:
Trinity
AMR


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 18, 2009)

I see.  Who covers Somerville?  Does the FD have EMS within the Dept. at all or not?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 18, 2009)

dmc2007 said:


> Armstrong covers Medford, not Somerville or Cambridge.
> 
> Cambridge is covered by Professional EMS, who runs the Center for Medics.
> 
> ...



...but who's on first?


----------



## medic258 (Nov 18, 2009)

feldy said:


> have you or anyone you know worked for patriot ambulance before?



Yes, I have.


----------



## feldy (Nov 18, 2009)

medic258 said:


> Yes, I have.



is it a good company to work for?


----------



## medic258 (Nov 18, 2009)

Everyone has their own opinion but I love it. I have been there since 2002. Shoot me a pm if you need some info.


----------



## mikeN (Nov 18, 2009)

Armstrong
HQ is Arlington - BLS base with one ALS intercept, a few transporting ALS too, typically one.
Medford - primary 911, mostly an ALS base
Cambridge - one ALS intercept
Burlington - small BLS base with, one ALS intercept truck
wilmington - 7-8 BLS trucks
brighton - 4 BLS trucks
waltham - relocating to smaller waltham base 10-ish trucks 
woburn - will be up and running in less than a week
stoneham - 3 BLS with 1 ALS transporting
hanscom - P/B
concrod - bls and 1 ALS transporting

You'll do a fair amount of transfers with mostly nursing home/doctor office emergencies and the occasional street call with medics.


----------



## mikeN (Nov 18, 2009)

medic258 said:


> Yes, I have.


Is dana sampson running the emt-b class there?


----------



## medic258 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes


----------



## dmc2007 (Nov 19, 2009)

> I see. Who covers Somerville? Does the FD have EMS within the Dept. at all or not?



Somerville is covered by Cataldo.  As far as I'm aware FD responds on almost all medical calls and most, if not all, FFs are EMT-Bs (maybe a few Medics).


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 19, 2009)

mikeN said:


> Armstrong
> HQ is Arlington - BLS base with one ALS intercept, a few transporting ALS too, typically one.
> Medford - primary 911, mostly an ALS base
> Cambridge - one ALS intercept
> ...




Say if I wind up living in Arlington or Cambridge area, would it be more likely to work in Arlington since the HQ base is there anyways, as well as Brighton maybe too?  Just out of curiousity.


----------



## medictinysc (Jan 18, 2014)

What's up with the "push" style bumper on Boston EMS?  Do they really not move for y'all up there?


----------



## legion1202 (Jan 28, 2014)

If your a EMT looking for 911 contracts patriot might be something to look at. Medstar, Vital and Community might also be good to look at. I was offered a job at patriot and worked there for two weeks. My trainer John was very good and most of the people there we nice.

I left after two weeks because the distance I had to travel and they pay and a few other reasons. If you want some feedback or advice PM me.


----------

